# Agility scribe?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Contact whoever assigned you the job of scribe and have them switch you - bar setter, leash runner, timer. The scribe is the person who marks the competitor's sheets for faults as the judge is flashing hand signals in the middle of the rung during the run. In my opinion it is the most difficult of jobs.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:--appalled:GULP!
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Or you can ask if they have the position of Assistant scribe and do that job to learn how to scribe, I will say your eyes do not leave the judge..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ugh. I HATE scribing! You can't watch the dog -- you have to keep your eyes glued to the judge. I'd much rather leash run, pole set, gate steward, etc.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:wavey:Thanks everyone for your insights. I'm going to be assigned to something more low key.

I was really worried about screwing up someone's score due to my lack of experience.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> I was really worried about screwing up someone's score due to my lack of experience.



Yea, not a good way to make new friends is it! :uhoh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, hate scribing! It's challanging!!!

Here is some info, but I agree get another job! I also am not fond of gate stewarding, but I am also really bad at it!!! I like to jump set!

http://ups-n-downs.org/trial_scribe.html


----------

